# Starting Project



## monlover (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi,
Now what is the next step, and what is the starting point.
I just got my license (California C06 cabinet millwork), and have more than 11 years experience specially at European cabinets (frameless).
How should I get the 1st commercial job and how I can get a general contractor to trust me and land me a project.
Any one can help please.
Thank you


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

The first thing to do is contact GC's in your area. Go to the plan rooms in the area and see who is bidding on the projects. Contact them and request to get on their bidders list. We use bidfax - so when someone is on our bidders list we fax a request to bid for projects we think that subcontractor would fit.


----------



## boardslinger (Apr 1, 2004)

Monlover, if you have 11 years exp. you more than got your foot in the door already. With that many yrs in the trade I'm sure you know plenty of G.C.'s. From those that you know network out. And like hatchet said contact more in your area. Good Luck and Congrats on the new license.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I gotta say to minimize headache forget the GC's and put an add in the paper and then sign up for www.contractorhunt.com 

I think we are all assuming you have a corporation already.


If you truly insist on working for GC's here are some links to live leads!
http://www.gradebeam.com/
http://www.construction.com/ProjectCenter/default.asp
http://www.thebluebook.com/
http://www.bidtool.net

These are some services I used to use before I fired all my GC's. I hate working for pompous arrogant GC's and unfortunately 95% of GC's I've met are pompous and arrogant.


----------



## monlover (Apr 22, 2004)

Thank you so much for all your responses, it’s really greatly appreciated.  

Just for quick clarification, (8 years out of 11 experiences in Frameless and European cabinets that was in Greece).
Now , here in the USA I wanted to start again wood work business.

I hope I have some luck, and good luck for every one at this great forum its really great website has a great people.

Thank you,


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Mon, 

I'm in an area where there are no cabnit makers for about a 100 mile radius.

I've bult custom cabnits many times, thease facts have made me seriously consider opening a cabnit shop.

Just food for thought.

Bob


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Erm... If you do open a custom cabinet shop, Call it Cabinet


----------



## ABA Const (Mar 6, 2004)

what part of cali are you in monlover? i work for a commercial GC and i also have some residential projects of my own.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok grump, Cabinet.........I'll try to watch my grammmer too.

Bob


----------

